# 3 weeks hard work before and after pics!!!



## carswaps (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont know about you but when i own a car i like it to be as good as it can be!
So when i got my Nissan Skyline R32 GTR i thought that i was never going to get it to be as good as i wanted it to be because......and this is no bulls**t but i,m 100% sure that it had never been cleaned under the bonnet....ever!
It took me half a day just to do under the bonnet itself!








I personally believe that a car as iconic as the R32 GTR needs a little respect so i thought in order to get it as clean as i could everything needs to come off and be cleaned, renewed or painted....i thought i owed it to her!
I Fitted all new Silicone pipework, HKS steel gaskets, oil filter relocation kit along the way.
So here are the finished pics (not the best light was fading)
Colour is Honda inca gold y-61p (Brembo gold)


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Looks MUCH better mate but you gotta clean up that engine bay paintwork.


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Very nice mate.


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great job, looks so much better. Looks like some hard graft, but worth it.

Chris.


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Superb! Even done the plenum which is a pain in the nuts to get off!


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## yarters (Mar 9, 2010)

That looks fantastic!


----------



## grayfox (Apr 15, 2008)

That really nice! a cool battery cover would finish it up nicely


----------



## MHTexPete (Feb 23, 2010)

great work


----------



## Taffyopel (Feb 1, 2010)

Now that is just stunning! :thumb:

I'm sure I can see some gravy where you've been eating your dinner off it! :lol:

Paul.


----------



## BurningFeetMan (Mar 9, 2010)

Nice job there mate. But...is it PINK?? 

BFM


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

looks great mate


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Mmmmmm... The mighty RB26 scrubs up well! :thumb:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

grayfox said:


> That really nice! a cool battery cover would finish it up nicely


that and some dielectric grease on the terminals :thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very nice indeed mate - a lot of work, but only needs doing once and then is just regular maintenance cleaning :thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice i like it :argie::argie::thumb:


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Simply stunning!

it's transformed completely.

how did you get that mate?


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

WOW, love what you have done there.

Fantastic


----------



## deano_uk (Apr 29, 2007)

Good results on a fantastic motor!


----------



## Mullins (Aug 7, 2009)

How is this a detail if all the parts have been replaced


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

Brilliant stuff, that is serious dedication!


----------



## dean j (Mar 30, 2007)

Looks spot on now mate. Tried doing mine last month and ruined the alternator. Hats off for taking off the plenum too. I just went over mine in black again, hitting bits that aint supposed to be black!!!

One problem with Skylines are the primered engine bays. Mine is like a grey primer and its a ***** to make it look good.

And someone on page 2 moaned about this not being a detail. All i can see is the hoses and radiator have changed (love the rad by the way. Koyo?).

Bits that i've tried cleaning up like brackets etc never look good again. Thats why they get painted. A top detail i say

Dean j


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Computer froze on the first pic, I was thinking 'Is this it' lol 

Looks alot better now! love the gold!


----------



## jadedforester (Apr 23, 2010)

What did you use on the inner wing paint.. my white is grey and needs love like this!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

Mullins said:


> How is this a detail if all the parts have been replaced


Interpretation.

He cleaned the bay as well...nice job :thumb:


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

R32 engine bay at its best


----------

